# Please suggest a linux distro for netbook [URGENT]



## flyingcow (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi,
Please suggest me a lightweight distro

Requirements

-Easy to use [for a linux newbie]
-Ultra Lightweight [Should be able to run on specs given below]


Spoiler



Acer Aspire One ZG5 specs - gdgt

Intel atom n270 1.6 ghz proccy'
1gb ddr2 ram
Integrated intel(gma) 950 gpu


-Must run smoothly,shouldnt lag
-Attaractive/Modern GUI

P.S. the apps/softwares for linux are dependant on the distro?? ex. if an app runs on ubuntu, will it run on other distro too??

I am currently using ubuntu, i absolutely love the GUI,but its sometimes unresponsive on my system..so it would be nice if you suggest a good looking linux


Thanks in advance. 
Regards.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 1, 2013)

try zorin OS or Linux Mint 14

you may also consider checking this out:

*www.geteasypeasy.com/


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 2, 2013)

Puppy Linux ?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Aug 2, 2013)

Kali as it's runs good on raspberry pi so it should be fine on your netbook too


----------



## flyingcow (Aug 2, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> Kali as it's runs good on raspberry pi so it should be fine on your netbook too



Its not as weak a raspberry pi in specs.....



quicky008 said:


> try zorin OS or Linux Mint 14
> 
> you may also consider checking this out:
> 
> *www.geteasypeasy.com/



linux mint looks good, what version should i use??



meetdilip said:


> Puppy Linux ?



is it better than linux mint??



what do you guys say about voyager linux???


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 3, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> is it better than linux mint??



I hear it is lighter. Get a live CD and see if you like.


----------



## root.king (Aug 3, 2013)

Damn  Small  Linux


----------



## 1234 (Aug 4, 2013)

Try Mageia 3


----------



## Neo (Aug 5, 2013)

Go with mint. or try Kali for a change.


----------



## flyingcow (Aug 5, 2013)

I installed gnome 2 for ubuntu 12.10(which i am currently running) it is alot smoother but still not satisfied  

So i have decided to go with linux mint, please tell what version do i download??(i have 32 bit)
I heard that cinnamon,dont know exactly, but it takes more recources? is this true?

I dont have disc drive.

Please answer this too "
P.S. the apps/softwares for linux are dependant on the distro?? ex. if an app runs on ubuntu, will it run on other distro too??"


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2013)

i think softwares for linux do not depend on distro.almost all linux softwares are available in source code meaning you can download the source code & then compile it to get the software customized for your system configuration(no. of core processors,ram,linux distro etc).there are installation packages too for linux like windows but they too should work on all linux distros.


----------



## digit.sh (Aug 5, 2013)

@op, the only distro I can think of, for a netbook, is crunchbang. Avoid any distro based on LXDE or XFCE. They are NOT lightweight as believed. Crunchbang is VERY lightweight(it uses openbox) yet usable with almost complete feature set. Only thing it lacks is what you call "stunning looking desktop".


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 6, 2013)

@OP, I'm dual booting Windows 7 with Linux Mint 14 Mate. Its a nice os.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 6, 2013)

Xubuntu. for the lightweight xfce DM by default


----------



## Neo (Aug 6, 2013)

For mint, cinnamon(based on latest gnome) looks better than mate but is heavy on resources. i prefer mate over cinnamon. 
And if you really want lightweight, try Crunchbang as digit.sh suggessted. openbox is really awesome. i use it on my Arch.


----------



## Minion (Aug 6, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Hi,
> Please suggest me a lightweight distro
> 
> Requirements
> ...



Try Ubuntu its very easy to use.


----------



## flyingcow (Aug 6, 2013)

Minion said:


> Try Ubuntu its very easy to use.



Didnt you read my op??

Ok guys it all comes to this,

Xubuntu or Crunchbang??

P.S. can i install one of them besides ubuntu (i mean dual boot?)
And if i install 2 oses will it slowdown my pc?

P.P.S- is debian 7 lightweight?? i mean lighter than ubuntu


----------



## Neo (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah you can dual boot without any problems. 
if you really want lightweigh, go with crunchbang. best is to try em all and then use the one you like the most.


----------



## digit.sh (Aug 7, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Didnt you read my op??
> 
> Ok guys it all comes to this,
> 
> ...



I would say Crunchbang. Xubuntu is not lightweight.
No, installing two or more distros will not slowdown your PC, cause only one distro will run at a time. Every time you boot the PC, you will get option to choose a distro to run.

Whether Debian is lightweight or not is an invalid question. Its the bells and whistles(Desktop environment, window manager, visual effects like 3d desktop etc) that make the distro heavier. There is the "debian minimal" ISO which contains no graphical environment with it and after installation, will get only command line, no GUI. So, "debian minimal" is very very light. After installing "debian minimal", you can install any desktop environment(KDE, Gnome, Xfce, LXDE, Fluxbox and many others) you like. Among them KDE is possibly the heaviest(By "heaviest", I mean it consumes lots memory, cpu power etc). Same is the case with other distros also. I installed Gnome3 on top of Archlinux on deskop and Openbox on my netbook.

P.S. Go for Crunchbang. Its blazingly fast even on a netbook. You don't need all those bells and whistles on a netbook. Also its not that Crunchnabg is ugly. In fact you can customize it a lot to look awesome.


----------



## flyingcow (Aug 7, 2013)

thank you guys 

Finally installed crunchbag and its awesome. It looks awesome too, i only changed the theme and the wallpaper. No lags 
Its taking 230 mb of ram with 5 tabs open in chrome now 

But the problem is-
I dont know how to dual boot, i mean how do i choose between them?
And my mousepad isnt working. i can move the mouse using it but cant touch it to click, i can use the physical buttons on it to click but cant touch it to click please help.

A reboot fixed it
and is there any wayto access a folder and its contents that i had on ubuntu, here?(on crunchbang)


----------



## Neo (Aug 13, 2013)

Which distro do you want to dual boot?
for, accessing folders, you have 'sudo' man.


----------



## flyingcow (Aug 13, 2013)

Neo said:


> Which distro do you want to dual boot?
> for, accessing folders, you have 'sudo' man.



I think i accidentally wiped ubuntu...so no dual boot now.

though crunchbang is smooth, youtube videos are still lagging...which was the main reason i switched from ubuntu. Can this be a software problem? I tried finding video drivers but couldnt find them, even if they were they were for windows.
I am thinking, i should put XP on the netbook, as it had a sticker saying best runs on xp or something which i removed lol

please help


----------



## dabster (Oct 25, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> I think i accidentally wiped ubuntu...so no dual boot now.
> 
> though crunchbang is smooth, youtube videos are still lagging...which was the main reason i switched from ubuntu. Can this be a software problem? I tried finding video drivers but couldnt find them, even if they were they were for windows.
> I am thinking, i should put XP on the netbook, as it had a sticker saying best runs on xp or something which i removed lol
> ...



which netbook is this ? atleast atom or some e -series amd.
(Maybe i missed to read this very/old long thread if you had put that detail - but let know on chipset and RAM atleast)
on youtube being slower/choppier - post what plugin is installed in your browser.
Adobe version of flash seems to give very decent performance. (I have moved to linux back full time after 2 years and support now surprised me.)



Neo said:


> for, accessing folders, you have 'sudo' man.



Just mount /dev/sdaX/home/<username> on this installation onto a dir.
<here sdaX is the partition which you used for default install - if created /home partition yourself mount that..>


----------

